# WTB WWII Throttle or Mixture quadrants-Multi-engine Preferably



## VintageIron (Dec 18, 2021)

Hello-
Thanks for taking time to read this. Like the topic says, I'm looking for flight controls, throttle, mixture from multi engine aircraft, does anyone have for sale or know of sources who do?

Thank you!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 18, 2021)

Good luck! Original items like this are hard to come by and when they come around they are pretty pricey. I've seen some items on Ebay over the years. Original Aircraft Lockheed P2 Neptune Throttle Quadrant By Hansen Lynn | eBay


----------

